
Can Rap Genius Annotate the World? - pallian
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/12/genius-minus-the-rap.html
======
diminoten
Is Rap Genius's pitch deck available publicly?

I've always considered their annotations to be a cute little novelty that's
otherwise pointless, and Rap Genius itself a case study in a startup for no
reason, so to get all the money they've gotten from investors, I imagine their
presentation must be pretty damn impressive.

It just feels like the media and investors _want_ them to succeed (hence the
paid-for fluff pieces such as the posted one), but no one else gives a shit.
How many of your friends are actually using Rap Genius?

~~~
nahiluhmot
I prefer it over other lyrics sites just because it's the nicest one that I
know of. That being said, I'm don't have an account and never go to the site
directly. Just more likely to click on the link from a search.

~~~
ep103
I like to listen to music that was clearly personal when it was originally
written. I use genius a bit, because the only alternative is songmeanings.com,
and genius is clearly better, when it has the content I'm looking for.

------
ConfuciusSay
No.

Next question!

~~~
delucain
Ever since I heard about Betteridge's Law of Headlines, I can't stop applying
it. It basically says the answer to any headline that is a question will be
"no," because otherwise a demonstrative statement would sell better.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
norswap
I don't know, but I would like to. There's a large body of text I would like
to read comments on. Heck, even videos and music (not only lyrics). Annotated
Matrix or Neon Genesis Evangelion?

These comments and analyzes sometimes exist, but they take the form of huge
definitive volumes which kinds of put the damper on how much can be produced,
and to their diffusions. What if anyone with a bit of knowledge could annotate
a document, wikipedia-style? That's something I would like very much.

------
gmarx
It sounds like a good idea. As with any website like this, it's success will
depend on whether, on the average, when people look for information on the
site, they find it and/or are entertained. So many ways this can go wrong with
user generated contact. I hope they succeed in taking this beyond rap. They
should have kept "rap" in the name

------
shittyanalogy
I don't think they have the personality to bring users over 22 to the site.
The super-hip parties and don't-give-a-shit attitude works great for
attracting pop-culture based young-ins but I feel those of us a bit less
enticed by flash won't find a place there.

------
ThomW
The Rap Genius site is a clever idea, but the interesting and insightful
annotations are completely drowned out by the lousy comments and dumb pictures
people decided to upload for base topics like money, or someone's appearance.

------
maslam
Nope.

------
therealdrag0
Is the 'Genius' website loading as only text and links for anyone else?

------
uvTwitch
I can't help but mentally add a C to the front of this company's name.

------
forgottenpass
It depends. Is Elliot Rodger’s manifesto part of "the World"?

